# E Matagorda Bay



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Launch at Matagorda Harbor, not sharing where to fish, you have to go explore.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Launch at Matagorda Harbor, not sharing where to fish, you have to go explore.


Thanks! Just looking for launch points, not fishing spots.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dux20 said:


> Thanks! Just looking for launch points, not fishing spots.





dux20 said:


> Thanks! Just looking for launch points, not fishing spots.


These are the days of internet potlickers, just paranoid I guess. 
The harbor is the best ramp and parking lot. It’s on the left as you drive in to Matagorda, can’t miss the sign.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

I completely understand.

I was looking at it on the map, and I guess you have to run east on the ICW and through the cut to get on the bay. From there, it’s free for all!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dux20 said:


> I completely understand.
> 
> I was looking at it on the map, and I guess you have to run east on the ICW and through the cut to get on the bay. From there, it’s free for all!


Yep, run out of Old Gulf Cut and watch for reefs and pipes when running across. There are a few mid bay reefs and that whole bay is about 5’ deep.


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

I run EMB with my panga. Mostly launch out of Sargent and come in from the East side.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I sight fished it heavily when I had my skiffs (2006 through 2016). I generally launched from the county ramp on the ICW and ran west to the "tripod" to cut into the bay. I have also launched from various ramps on Caney Creek. There are some special spots that you will just have to learn, but the entire south shoreline can produce. I haven't fished it lately so I have no idea how the grass is doing on the south shoreline.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@dux20 Your username reminds me that a lot of the prime fall sight fishing in East Matagorda and all up and down the coast coincides with duck season. It can get frustrating, but I give the hunters a WIDE berth( ie I'll give them the whole shoreline). They deserve their space just as much as I do. Besides, in the fall there isn't quite the emphasis for fly fishers to get on the water at the crack of dawn. On a sunny fall day, most of the hunters will be gone when the sun gets higher in the sky.


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

Sublime said:


> @dux20 Your username reminds me that a lot of the prime fall sight fishing in East Matagorda and all up and down the coast coincides with duck season. It can get frustrating, but I give the hunters a WIDE berth( ie I'll give them the whole shoreline). They deserve their space just as much as I do. Besides, in the fall there isn't quite the emphasis for fly fishers to get on the water at the crack of dawn. On a sunny fall day, most of the hunters will be gone when the sun gets higher in the sky.


Good point! Lots of duck hunters in EMB, both by boat and shore. I waited till 9 one day this fall and passed lots of hunters on their way in while I was headed out. Skipped a couple coves I wanted to fish because I saw boats by blinds. Eased into an open cove on my trolling motor only to have some guys stand up out of the spartina. They called in a boat to come get them that had been out fishing a mid bay reef. Felt bad for buzzing their spread, but when they're in camo in a blind or the grass how are you supposed to know?

I try and give them as much space as I can because they have a limited season (and they're armed).


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Had a kayaker that kept paddling almost into our spread one year. He left shortly after the first group decoyed.  
I guess he didn't see the jon boat 100 yards down the shoreline and 2 guys sitting behind 150 decoys in an obvious blind.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AZ_squid said:


> Had a kayaker that kept paddling almost into our spread one year. He left shortly after the first group decoyed.
> I guess he didn't see the jon boat 100 yards down the shoreline and 2 guys sitting behind 150 decoys in an obvious blind.


Must not shoot many ducks if your blind is obvious.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Must not shoot many ducks if your blind is obvious.


Haha, not last year


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> These are the days of internet potlickers, just paranoid I guess.
> The harbor is the best ramp and parking lot. It’s on the left as you drive in to Matagorda, can’t miss the sign.


This is true but it depends on where you're coming from. I launch at the county ramp on the ICW at Sargent because Matagorda Harbor is at least another 45 minutes for me from Houston.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> This is true but it depends on where you're coming from. I launch at the county ramp on the ICW at Sargent because Matagorda Harbor is at least another 45 minutes for me from Houston.


Same here. In all of these years, I've never launched from the harbor. On calm days, I might end up all the way down at the west end, and that makes for a LONG run back to the county ramp on the ICW. But the same would be true if I was launching from the harbor and running to the east end and have to go back to the harbor.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I have fished Matty twice in the last 40 years. Do you mind sharing where that ramp is near Sargent? I live up in North Houston, so anything on the coast is a long way drive for this old codger. I might want to give Matty a try sometime this Winter after I get back to TX. PM is fine if you don't want to spread the word. thank you.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

richg99 said:


> I think I have fished Matty twice in the last 40 years. Do you mind sharing where that ramp is near Sargent? I live up in North Houston, so anything on the coast is a long way drive for this old codger. I might want to give Matty a try sometime this Winter after I get back to TX. PM is fine if you don't want to spread the word. thank you.


There are a couple of ramps on Caney Creek. Caney Creek Marina (might be called Wahoo's now) and Charlies. The ramp we are referring to on the ICW you get to by crossing the swing bridge on then follow the road east. If you launch on the creek be careful on the section I have the star by. It can get shallow and I have no idea anymore of what is the preferred side to run it on. Or better yet, just hit me up when I finish my skiff. I'd be happy to take you.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, I have saved Wahoo's to my maps so I can find somewhere to launch should I decide to go that far in the Fall. Also, thank you for your kind offer. I'll be back in late October, so you have some time to work your baby. Ha Ha, rich

p.s. Just checked the time from my Houston house, at 2 hours and 8 minutes. Yikes.


----------

